

Today is your last day to apply to Startup School - kn0thing
http://startupschool.org/#bookyourflightwithhipmunk-notsosubtleadvertising

======
abstractbill
This is the first Startup School I won't be able to attend. Just wanted to
recommend it to anyone who is on the fence - I've learned a lot every time
I've been, had a great time, and met some amazing people.

I'll be watching the archives on jtv the day after, and wishing I could have
been there!

~~~
kn0thing
Having both been to and missed Startup Schools in the past, the recorded talks
capture 99% of the experience. Granted, it doesn't offer the same
opportunities for collaboration & discussion with your fellow startup geeks,
but I know I feel a lot less guilty listening to a StartupSchool talk while
doing other tasks in the privacy of my own home (as opposed to while he/she is
actually speaking).

------
wensing
Did anyone else notice the advertisement "hidden" in the URL hashtag? :-)

~~~
kn0thing
Haha, yes, I did a pretty bad job of 'hiding' it. But however you end up
getting to startup school, I hope you'll apply.

------
abossy
Wow, this is the first time I see Startup School being announced for this
year. Am I the only one who seems to have missed it? Luckily, I was able to
get my application submitted within 3-4 minutes.

~~~
kn0thing
So happy you caught it. It should be another great event. (Even tough I'm a YC
employee now, I can honestly say they seem to get better every year).

------
lachyg
Will any of Startup School be recorded? Would love to watch some of it, hard
for people internationally to apply! ;-)

~~~
rms
Yup, it'll all be live/archived on justin.tv.

~~~
gokhan
Last year:

<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool>

~~~
lachyg
Thanks guys!

------
limedaring
I think I'm paranoid after being denied "Work at a Startup" — any idea whether
semi-hackers (designers/front-end devs) are encouraged to attend?

Regardless, my application was in on the first day it opened, since I've only
heard good things about the event from past attendees!

~~~
rms
Capacity for the Dinkelspiel auditorium is about 715, which is much higher
than the capacity for the YC/Anybots office. It seems that most people that
take the Startup School application seriously get in. Also, I'm pretty sure
Hacker News karma helps, so I would be very surprised if you got rejected.

------
cosgroveb
Just out of curiosity how many people are invited to attend Startup School vs.
the number of applications you receive?

